

Show HN: PMOcean.com; Instant collaboration for MS Project plans - jfdi
https://www.pmocean.com/

======
jfdi
Hey HN team would love your feedback; any & all welcome.

Built this to solve a capacity issue in a small team w/in a F100 company.
People didn't hate it, which ends up one of the biggest compliments project
collaboration software can earn. It's a niche within a niche in a some ways,
but I got perm to put it online for others to use.

AngularJS, Django15, RabbitMQ, lots more.

I need to fix the upload limit but for now it's basically XML edition MPP
files < 1Mb if memory serves.

~~~
shailesh
This looks like a cool idea.

Demo Link You should put a sample Project Plan XML with some demo data
alongwith a demo link. This way, someone with MS Project can download the XML
and see how it "feels" in MPP and compare it with the online version.

Copyediting > PMOcean can remove one FTE analyst role from your staffing plan
on larger projects. Please don't scare your potential users, :) Every product
has a positive impact, while creating an adverse situation for someone. E.g.
how E-mail impacted the postal departments.The offering should be put in a
positive context.

Viral Why not offer a Sign up with LinkedIn account?

Disclaimer: I'm probably not your customer, but will be happy to see this idea
take off.

~~~
jfdi
Great feedback thank you. A few points I'll jump on and will repost HN at a
more sane time including a demo link (demo/demo username/password should work
now if you're interested)!

Thanks again

~~~
shailesh
You're welcome. How do I reach you? I tried to login using Firefox, but had
few hiccups. It will be easier to send you an e-mail.

~~~
jfdi
Use tomw@pmocean.com, awesome!

